# 2017 Nissan Sentra backup camera installation



## beana48 (Jul 18, 2021)

Hello,

I am looking to install a backup camera into my 2017 Sentra. It came with a very basic head unit with no screen or anything so I currently have a new one on the way (OEM) from another 2017 Sentra that has the back up camera option. My car did not come with one but I would love to install one. Has anyone ever done this? I have looked all over the internet for an OEM backup camera system for a 2017 Sentra and have little to no luck. Would an aftermarket work? I assumed that since my head unit is OEM that an aftermarket would not be the best idea. So any help would be appreciated! Would love to hear everyone's experiences doing this or something similar and how you went about doing it. Could I have my dealership do it/have them get the part? I tried calling and they haven't called me back. TIA


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The wiring in the Main Harness for Base audio is completely different from the Display audio model. Reconciling the connectors and adding the extra wires needed will be pretty nightmarish. If you just want a backup cam, putting in an aftermarket model that displays in the rearview mirror is probably your best bet. Or just ditch the audio system and go aftermarket.


----------

